# Subaru with Audi Face & BMW Back LOL



## D4T_POM (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey guys thought you would want to see this....

:banghead:

Look what this guy did to his Subaru Impreza

:rofl:

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2012/07/audi-faced-bmw-tailed-subaru-impreza.html


----------



## gmcclintock (Aug 16, 2009)

with all the time and/or money spent on that, couldn't he have bought a BMW?


----------



## D4T_POM (Apr 8, 2012)

gmcclintock said:


> with all the time and/or money spent on that, couldn't he have bought a BMW?


Lol thats what I thought when I saw it....now his messed up the audi and bmw look the idiot

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Bimmer App


----------



## AntsE39 (Oct 16, 2012)

That's ridiculous looking 

Anthony


----------



## gmcclintock (Aug 16, 2009)

and such a nasty color...


----------



## BMW318i_E36 (Mar 18, 2006)

Quite an imaginative mind. I guess he liked the B7 Audi front end and E60 back end, and had a Subaru, what to do? 
This is the result. 
Personally looking at this 'crap' made me gag !


----------



## EddieNYC (May 11, 2007)

Hmm.


----------

